# Conectar pendrives usb en ps2 u otro puerto



## badriel (Oct 24, 2007)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo, muchas veces he encontrado la solución a mis problemas en este foro, por esa razón recurro aquí antes de nada, esta vez traigo un desafio para mi, en mi lugar de trabajo bloquearon todos los usb de los pcs terminales, debió haber sido una política de seguridad de Windows 2003 o algo así, simplemente hace 2 semanas que no abre los pendrives y hdd ni dvd ram, pero les llega energia, en fin.

Cómo existen adaptadores usb a ps/2 pensaba colocar un pendrive en lugar de un mouse y ver que pasa. se que no es tan facil como lo planteo, necesitare controladores, algún programa quizás, una herramienta para puertos, o tal vez sea inútil, pero de todas formas del dejo la duda.

Si tal vez no se puede, se podrá con ps2, sería con otro puerto serie, com1 ltp, etc,  imagínense de PCs que solo tienen teclado, mouse y red todo lo demás esta a libre disposición para conectar discos duros portátiles y tener de que entretenernos en esas largas noches de trabajo, adiós, de antemano gracias.


----------



## Ardogan (Nov 2, 2007)

En el sitio de microchip hay notas de aplicación donde hacen un convertidor de PS2 a USB:

http://www.microchip.com/stellent/i...odeId=2124&param=en022637&page=wwwLowSpeedUSB

http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1824&appnote=en011982
http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1824&appnote=en011984
http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1824&appnote=en011989

Ahora el tema estaría en implementar un traductor de USB a PS2 en la PC, y de ahí mandarlo al traductor PS2 a PC que ya está hecho en los links que te dí arriba. Pero el problema es que los muchachos de uchip lo hicieron para manejar un mouse, es decir, un dispositivo HID en la jerga USBiana. Así que habría que adaptarlo para que maneja no un dispositivo HID (mouse/joystick/teclado) sino un mass storage device (MSD). El firmware para un MSD está en:

http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=2124&param=en024412

Vas a tener que meterte con los protocolos PS2 y USB-Mass Storage Device para conectar el pen drive. Del PS2 algo hablan en las notas de aplicación de arriba.
Bueno por lo menos el hardware está, con el software (PC y PIC) te deseo suerte.

Ah me olvidaba!:los links de arriba (HID) no sé si son para USB 1.0 o 2.0, guarda con eso también.

mmmmmmmmmm.
demasiado complicado.

Mejor (aunque más lento, máximo 100kbit/s) yo agarraría un pic18f2450/2550/4450/4550 y le metería el firmware para el MSD, y después haría un enlace RS-232 con la PC.
El tema es que no sé si esos PIC's pueden actuar como maestro (ya que manejaría al pen-drive), no se.
Eso lo dejo para algun compañero del foro que sepa (no como yo, jaja).

Saludos


----------



## Guillermo Jordán B. (Nov 2, 2007)

Otra posibilidad es que consigas un adaptador para puerto comm, son muy economicos y faciles de conseguir, no necesitas controladores adicionales y tu Pc. la ve como un disco duro externo, el adaptador al que me refiero es un cable en cuyo extremo tiene el conector para el pen drive (USB) y en el otro extremo el conector DB9 Para el puerto COMM, suerte


----------



## Ardogan (Nov 6, 2007)

No sabía que existían esos adaptadores, que precio tienen aprox?. Se los puede usar por ejemplo para conectar un mouse, impresora, o cualquier dispositivo que tenga USB?, o solo pen-drives?


----------

